# bimetal coil thermostat-Where to BUY?



## LelandWard (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, so I have some sort of "no-name" add-on wood stove and i've been researching on here what the damper looking flapper on the back of the stove was. It is attatched to a spring looking thing with a chain that hooks to the flapper. I've found out through some research this is a bimetal coil thermostat. It is indeed in bad condition and i'm going to replace it if I can find one. I know DAKA uses them as well as Blaze King so i'm assuming its worth having on my stove being that other than the flue damper I have no way of controlling air flow into the stove other than pulling the ash tray out a little. I'm going to get this thing fixed and hopefully it'll help. Anyway, anyone here know where to buy one of these bimetal coil thermostat? I just need the bimetal coil. I can attatch it to my stove damper/flapper on my own. Thanks. Leland


----------



## BKVP (Dec 1, 2011)

Leland,

More than likely the bimetallic coil spring on your stove was unique to that model. Speaking for our products, each spring we have used since 1977 is specific to the model. The overall length, number of coils, the temperature at which they are baked (to create memory), width and material thickness are again very specific to the model.

You may wish to name the manufacturer and see if anyone has the part you need. Without specific original manufacturers data for the spring in that model, it would be risky to just put a new spring in the stove. Doing so could create a hazard or possibly just poor performance.

Maybe it's time to upgrade!

Regards
Chris


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Dec 1, 2011)

Three sources I know of off the cuff are: US Stove, Hitzer and DS Machine. The amount and temp of opening can be adjusted by the number of chain links between the damper and the spring. Oversimplified I know, but with some observation I feel sure you can replace it.


----------



## LelandWard (Dec 2, 2011)

Indeed I think I can but i now have a new problem, when I turn my blower on the furnace that blows around the hotbox and up the 8" duct into my ductwork i'm getting smoke coming out of the door and I believe up the ducting. This much mean I have a hole/crack or something somewhere between the firebox and the air jacket. Any ideas???


----------

